# A Warping of the Blood - Full



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

_"The dragons once ruled this land, they created many of the creatures that live here, they shaped the land and the magic within it!"

"They also created the dramojh and then left, sentencing thousands to hundreds of years of slavery, torture, death, and mad experimentation.  The vile creatures the dramojh once created still are a stain upon this land!  The giants were the ones that came here, for no other reason than that they cared to make the world a better place, and put everything they had into destroying the dramojh!  They, above all, deserve to rule!"

"Nobody asked them to come.  They lord over the rest of us as if we were no more than children.  The dragons left eons ago, and we humans, faen, and others were the sole rulers of the lands for many centuries!  We are the ones that make up the cities, we are everywhere, we do everything!  Why should we be set aside in favor of our so-called 'rescuers?'"

"This is ridiculous.  Regardless of whether or not you accepted giant rule in the past, or supported humans and others in ruling, the *dragons have returned*.  They hold the magic, wisdom, knowledge, and power to making this land truly great.  They can help us change our very selves into what we *should* have been.  We'd be fools not to aid them!"

"It's a perversion!  They would have all races kow-tow to them!  The changes they offer are of the same vile magic that brought about the dramojh.  They are not to be trusted."

"It's no perversion, but I won't give over my freedom without getting a measure of power in return.  They're too powerful to usurp, but unlike the giants, the dragons actually *reward* those that serve well and raise them in rank when it's warrented.  I never saw a giant do that in all my years."

"Fools, all of you, fools!"_

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Because it's been a while, and I promised to run a AE game once I had time, I'm going to do it.  

Characters will start at 5th level, standard wealth (9,000gp), 32 point-buy.  Hit points will be max first level, 75% plus Con each level thereafter, rounding up.  You have 13,000 XP to start with.  No more than 3,000gp can be spent on any one item, and no two items can total 6,000gp.  You may draw races, feats, spells, classes, and equipment from the following sources:  Arcana Evolved, Legacy of the Dragons, Monte Cook.com, and the Complete Book of Eldritch Might.  Everything not from Arcana Evolved must be labled.  Things from Diamond Throne.com will be allowed on a case-by-case basis (give me the link).  

Your characters will be starting in the frontier town of Jerad, of which I will post more information about later.  

This game will be exploring the loyalties of the various races during the dragons' return, and have both an element of diplomacy and sneaking, in addition to fights for your lives.  I will take 6 players and some alterantes.

*Our Heroes*
_Erekose 13_ - Scinathar, Mojh 3/ Winter Witch 2
_Rystil Arden_ - Vayj Rubyflame, Male Spryte Magister 5
_hero4hire_ - Leondegrance, Male Human Akashic 5
_ender wiggen_ - Ra-Pharod, Male Giant 1/ Greenbond 4
_Jolmo_ - Ke'ch'rhal, Male Dracha 3/ Ritual Warrior 2
_RillianPA_ - Lord Balthazar D’still y Aybara de Silva, Male Quickling Spryte 3/ Unfettered 2

*Alternates*
Brother Shatterstone
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

"For every game you end two will take its place!" 

How does Arcana Evolved differ from Arcana Unearthed?  (I thought it was mostly the epic progression only…  I’m sometime away from getting AE.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 21, 2005)

There is no way I can pass this one up.  Would you mind if I brought along one of my other chars (Pai or Scinathar) upgraded, of course?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

That would be cool Erekose.  

Bro, AE updates quite a few things, from racial levels, to class abilities, spells, and the whole timeline of the world.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro, AE updates quite a few things, from racial levels, to class abilities, spells, and the whole timeline of the world.




Cool.   As I said it’s going to be awhile but you can pencil me in as an alternate if you wish.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd be interested, although I only own AU and not AE (but I do have the DT PDF).  Nevertheless, I've read all of the updates on Monte's site, so I know what the changes should be and can ask for them if that's alright (and I just won't play a Ritual Warrior or take Evolved levels). 

I bought AU immediately when it came out but then my gaming group never wanted to play it  (so that's why I didn't get AE yet) but its *so* cool!

Let me know if that would be OK.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

That should be ok Rystil.  I can hopefully check your character over and tell if you anything has changed that you should know about.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That should be ok Rystil.  I can hopefully check your character over and tell if you anything has changed that you should know about.



 Okey-dokey.  I'll probably play a magister.  'Struth but I love casters.  I'm not sure how many new 1st-3rd level simple and complex spells there are, but if there's a manageable number of them and you could write down the names or something so I know if I want to prepare them, that would be awesome (afaik they weren't listed in any of the previews, although I did see the new magister class sheet in previews, which should help)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 21, 2005)

Awesome. I want to play. Just saving my spot right now -- character concept details will come soon. 



I'm just grateful I saw this thread before six other fortunate people.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Here, this might be useful, it's a spellbook organizer.  There's a passle of new feats for magisters, so tell me if any look interesting.

http://www.thewehners.net/joshua/spellbook/


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Here, this might be useful, it's a spellbook organizer.  There's a passle of new feats for magisters, so tell me if any look interesting.
> 
> http://www.thewehners.net/joshua/spellbook/



 Wow, that site is an awesome resource for spells!  Where can I find the passel of new feats?  Specifically, is there a good Talent for Magisters now that doesn't require the player to choose one spell at level 1 that they hope they will live long enough to cast so that they can cast it better?


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd be interested in Playing..But I dont own AE just AU..


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, lists of talents are as follows:

Affinity with Skill
Ambidexterity
Born Hero
Born Leader
Defensive
Eidetic Memory
Elemental resistance
Energy resistance
Fast Healer
Light Sleeper
Natural Archer
Natural Swordsman
Night Owl
Resistance to Disease
Resistance to Magic
Resistance to Poison
Sensitive
Signature Spell
Spell Affinity
Spell Artist
Unique Spell
The Voice
Way With Animals
Wealthy

hero4hire - We could probably work around that like I'm doing for Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Isida.  So that means there are no new talents at all.  ::Sigh:: Guess that means I'll be spending my talent slot on just a normal feat then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

What?  What's wrong with Night Owl?  Fast Healer?  Resistance to Magic?  Or how about Resistance to Disease or Poison to help with a magister's low Fort save?  Affinity with Skill can give you crazy-insane skill bonuses, and Eidetic Memory gives you bonus to every single one of your knowledge skills.  Elemental and Energy resistance can help a pressed magister conserver precious hit points.  Having a Spell Affinity or Signature Spell even at lower levels is very useful, and saves your higher level slots for extra fun things.

There are no bad talents, you just need to get creative!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What?  What's wrong with Night Owl?  Fast Healer?  Resistance to Magic?  Or how about Resistance to Disease or Poison to help with a magister's low Fort save?  Affinity with Skill can give you crazy-insane skill bonuses, and Eidetic Memory gives you bonus to every single one of your knowledge skills.  Elemental and Energy resistance can help a pressed magister conserver precious hit points.  Having a Spell Affinity or Signature Spell even at lower levels is very useful, and saves your higher level slots for extra fun things.
> 
> There are no bad talents, you just need to get creative!



 Heh, not that I wouldn't take one of those talents if it was "you get a free talent," but I tend to prefer Modify Spell, Exotic Spell, and Ceremonial template feats to any of those.  Any good new Ceremonials?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Ceremonials are:

Attune to Magic Item
Battle Mage
Blessed Mage
Blood as Power
Bonded Item
Brandish Magical Might
Chi-Julud
Corrupt Mage
Creator Mage
Crippling Strike
Defensive Roll
Dragon Mage
Eldritch Training
Elemental Mage
Energy Mage
Fey Mage
Fleet of Foot
Focused Healing
Giantish Mage
Hands as Weapons
Hunter Mage
Infuse Weapon
Intuitive Sense
Iron Flesh
Litorian Mage
Mighty Hurl
Mirror Sight
Opportunist
Peaceful Mage
Power of the Name
Priest
Psion
Quicken Spell
Rapid Reload
Resistant Spell
Ritual Combat
Runecaster
Sanctum
Sense the Unseen
Sibeccai Mage
Skill Application
Skill Mastery
Slippery Mind
Tattooed Spell
Title
Unraveling Mage
Weapon Specialization
Whirlwind Attack
Wild Mage


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ceremonials are:
> 
> Battle Mage
> Blessed Mage
> ...



Hmmm...guess they got rid of Attune to Magic Item and Psion? That leaves the Racial Mage feats (which I'm guessing gives access to a set of spells with a certain racial type from the spellbook webpage?), Runecaster (which I'm guessing is for Runethanes) and Ritual Combat (which I'm guessing is for Ritual Warrior). Thanks. That should be all I need.  Sorry about the trouble it took to get me that info.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Ak, forgot Psion and Attune to Magic item.  Sorry, just missed it.  Runecaster can apply the runic template to their spells, which is interesting.  Ritual Combat gives you access to a limited amount of combat rites.

[sblock]E-mail me for details.  holly.gray at gmail.com[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 21, 2005)

Did they change "Blood as Power"?

I had an idea for a Champion of Magic whose blood is "liquid mana" or somesuch,

but 6 pts of dmg a level...OUCH!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ak, forgot Psion and Attune to Magic item.  Sorry, just missed it.  Runecaster can apply the runic template to their spells, which is interesting.  Ritual Combat gives you access to a limited amount of combat rites.
> 
> [sblock]E-mail me for details.  holly.gray at gmail.com[/sblock]



 Done!  And I'll save a spot for the feat in case it turns out to be too cool to pass up


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 21, 2005)

Does a giant greenbond jive?

Being that it seems a large part of the story revolves around giant vs. dragon, etc.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 21, 2005)

right Scinathar will be making a return. Mojh Winter Witch.  Is Elemental Scion available? What about evolved levels?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Since you have to be 6th level to take evolved levels... no.  That's part of the adventure!  Elemental Scion, also a go if you want to take the +2 ECL.  As per my usual, each level of an ECL gives you 1d8+Con hit points.  These are not actual Hit Dice, they do not grant you any other bonuses, but it keeps you from dying as fast.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm...there isn't any way to take Evolved levels without getting screwed for Caster level, right? Oh well.

I have some preliminaries on Vayj, including some of his deities:

Vayj Rubyflame, Grand Magister of the immortal twins Gaerkayoth and Vyriea

Male Spryte Magister5

Patron Deities: 
Gaerkayoth, god of the sparkle of the emerald at the tip Vayj Silverwind's staff Ebonfall in the gleam of dawn 
Vyriea, goddess of the act of worshipping Vyriea
Bliaryol, god of skipping breakfast in preparation to load up on fruit juice during an early lunch
Paelinae, goddess of allowing Vayj switch out his list of prepared spells for a set that will be more useful in combat
Jiibraal, god of pretending that your wings are tired in order to convince a pretty girl to let you sit on their shoulder and then dangling your legs in naughty places and hoping that she won't slap you because you're just a cute, innocent little spryte
Naylraeia, goddess of pretending that there is something dangerous behind your enemy's back and then flying away when she looks to see if its true.
Praidois, god of looking crosswise at Mojh because they are creepy and the Dracha at least have wings like a Spryte.
Liyaariessa, goddess of composing poetry in the middle of something else that is probably more important and then insisting that your companions have no taste in art when they try to convince you that there are more important matters to which to attend. 

Height: 15''
Weight: 13 lbs
Hair: Pale-blue
Eyes: Bright-green
Age: 50

Strength 6 (-2, 2 points)
Dexterity 14 (+2, 4 points)
Constitution 14 (+2, 6 points)
Intelligence 20 (+5, 16 points)
Wisdom 8 (-1, 0 points)
Charisma 12 (+1, 4 point)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually racial and evolved levels do not screw you over on spellcasting anymore.  When it says +1 spellcasting level, it means just that.  A loresong faen magister 4 with three racial levels casts spells as a 7th level magister.  However he doesn't get the magister's bonus feats and whatnot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Actually racial and evolved levels do not screw you over on spellcasting anymore.  When it says +1 spellcasting level, it means just that.  A loresong faen magister 4 with three racial levels casts spells as a 7th level magister.  However he doesn't get the magister's bonus feats and whatnot.



 Woaaaaaah.  I didn't know that.  Racial levels are so cool, but I never thought I could take them due to caster level.  Also, can I have three loresong levels and then turn into a Spryte?  (And loresongs didn't have racial levels in AU, what do they do?  I'll send an e-mail)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, yes they do.  Cool ain't it?

And yes, you can take loresong faen racial levels and then turn into a spryte.  I'd like a good in-character explaination as to why, but yes you can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yes, yes they do.  Cool ain't it?
> 
> And yes, you can take loresong faen racial levels and then turn into a spryte.  I'd like a good in-character explaination as to why, but yes you can.



 So...uhh...

"One day I woke up with a start, having received a vision from Gaelysiarai, goddess of soaring through the balmy heights with the breeze in your face as you smile and look down on the people of the world instead of looking up to them all the time, for a change.  I knew then that I must enter the chrysalis as some of our people are wont to do, becoming a spryte and soaring through the sky."

Is that an appropriate sort of explanation for a faen?  If not, loresong levels are so cool that I could just not be a spryte, I guess.  Yay for racial levels that casters can actually take!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I mean you take racial levels to kind of explore your "loresong faen-ness," then one day you decide to become a spryte.  I don't object to it, I just want it explained in the backstory.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, I mean you take racial levels to kind of explore your "loresong faen-ness," then one day you decide to become a spryte.  I don't object to it, I just want it explained in the backstory.



 Not to worry!  I just figured out if I do take the levels in LF, then I won't have the necessary feat to metamorphose at the right level any more.  So I'll start out as an LF and maybe become a Spryte during the game (which I guess opens Vayj up to the possibility of LF Evolved levels if there are those and he sides with the dragons).


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh, I want in!

I bought AE a few weeks ago and have looked for a game since. And now that PtP just ended it's the perfect time to join a new one.

I think I'll make an Oathsworn, probably Dracha, if that would fit.

Btw, unless they were added after AE, faen doesn't have Racial levels, just Evolved ones.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello,

Is there still room?  If so, I will come up with a concept and write up asap


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually Rystil and Isida, I think that the Loresong (and quickling) levels are only evolved levels.  The sprytes are the only one of the Faen races that have actual racial levels and all three then have evolved levels.

So you could have: 
Loresong (3-evolved), spryte (3), Spryte (3-evolved) eventually, but Isida you mentioned you have to be 6th before taking evolved levels. (though my playtesters copy of AE says 3, but given that it is going to be an in game thing as always GM sets the rules)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm.. so my options are a Mojh 2/Witch 1/Elemental Scion or a Mojh 3/Witch 2....  both are very tempting but I think the latter gives me the opportunity to take evolved levels at the first opportunity in game so I'll go with that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Erekose is right.  Sorry, I jumped the gun a bit.  The "racial" levels I sent you Rystil were actually the evolved levels.  Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

First draft of Scinathar's update, I moved around some stats and changed a feat then updated him.  Needs equipment and background still

*Scinathar
Truename: 



Spoiler



Scormrynix


Mojh 1/ Winter Witch 1*
*Experience:*13,000/16,500

*Str: 10*  (+0) 
*Dex: 16*  (+3) 
*Con: 12*  (+2) 
*Int: 16*  (+3) 
*Wis: 16*  (+3) 
*Cha: 8*  (-1) 

*Class and Racial Abilities:* 

+2 racial bonus to balance checks
+2 knowledge (runes), forgery
Darkvision 60'
+2 Natural AC
Innate Magical Ability: Detect Magic at will; lesser beastskin, touch of fear, destructive grip, share armor 1/day; levitate 2/day
Sense the Unseen
free use of the Dragon Spell Template
Cast Spells: requires material components and verbal and somatic components. With 1 component missing spells take double the casting time, with all components missing spells take quadruple the casting time.
Witchery: Cold Resistance 20
Manifestations: Freezing Word (Fort save DC 14, balance DC 14) 6/day, Range: 30ft, Duration: 20 minutes

*Hit Dice:* 3d8 + 2d6 + 5
*HP:* 35, dying -2, dead -12
*AC:* 15 (+3 Dex, +2 natural armor)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft.

*Saves:*

Fortitude +2 [+1 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, +3 Dex]
Will +9 [+6 base, +3 Wis]
*BAB:* 3; Grapple: +3 
*Melee Atk +3:* Morningstar - 1d8+5 damage/x2 crit, piercing/blunt, 8 lbs
*Ranged Atk +7:* Light Crossbow w/ 20 bolts - 1d8+1 damage, 19-20/x2 crit, range increment 80ft, piercing, 6 lbs

*Skills:* (44 sp, 8/4)

Balance +9 [4 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 racial]
Concentration +9 [8 ranks, +1 Con]
Knowledge (arcana) +11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Spellcraft +11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (runes) +13 [8 rank, +3 Int, +2 racial]
Forgery +7 [+3 Int, +2 racial]
Search +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Wilderness Survival +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]
*Feats:*

Resistance to Magic [Talent]
Intuitive Sense [1st]
Sense the Unseen [Racial]
Energy Mage (Cold)[3rd]
*Languages:*  Common, Litorian, Draconic, Faen

*Spells per day* - 4/3/1, base save DC 13+spell level; Caster Level 4.

0th - (4) _contact, sense thoughts, read magic, web splat (grimoire 2)_
1st - (4) _unhand (grimoire 2), obscuring mist, blast of cold (grimoire 2), cloud the mind (grimoire 2)_
2nd - (1) _mark of frost (grimoire 2)_

*Equipment:* 9000gp

_Light Crossbow+1_ w/ 20 bolts
Morningstar
2 Daggers 
Alchemist's Frost
Potion Healing (equivalent cure light wounds price) 
Traveler's Clothes
backpack
2 belt pouches
dirty crimson cloak w/ hood
map case
waterskin
10 pieces of chalk
6 days rations
witchbag
diamond dust (8 uses, 200gp)
_ring of protection +1_
_amulet of spell knowledge (e
[*]
_
_

*Money*
33gp, 17sp, 20cp

*Appearance:* Scinathar is a Mohj. It's neither male or female. It stands almost 6' tall, and by all glances of his skinny, blue-green scales most would assume it weighs close to 140 or 150, but who knows (besides the gods). It's limbs are long and gangly looking, and it has long fingers good for manipulating hand held objects. Across its head and down its back is a ridge of sharp, dark blue scales that set it apart from other mohj, and its green scales have a slight, blue tint to them. The transformation was a success, but Scinathar looks different than other mohj. Some speculate it's destined for greatness, others say its destined to bring down a great travesty upon the land. Scinathar doesn't know which; it just wants to find its place and survive. It's teeth are razor sharp, capable of doing tremendous damage. It has a tounge that slithers out, almost like a snake. This startles many non-mohj, who don't understand and never will.

It wears a long brown cloak, dirty to try and make itself look poor so others won't bother it. It walks with a walking stick that's as tall as it is. Scinathar doesn't talk to much, unless spoken to directly. Scinathar doesn't understand large cities or customs of large gatherings. Not even as a human previous did it understand why people gravitate towards gatherings.

Scinathar is puzzled even more by this hidden inclination that has caused it to travel north, where people are gathering because of these rumors of rare metal and mysterious magics playing around up there. Something calls, perhaps something powerful, and Scinathar wants to find out what that something is.

Scinathar also wants to try and discover, for itself, how it is that mohj came to be in the first place. Scinathar knows it may take it's entire lifetime to understand this. 

*Personality:* Scinathar, upon the transformation, really does see everybody else as vastly different. Everyone is nonmohj. He is mohj. It's that simple. When it refers to other nonmohj, it will make a reference like man-person or giant-guard or faen-person, or sometimes simply nonmohj. The mojh knows it's looks offsets others, and part of it is curious about that, and part of it loves that. Scinathar doesn't see the use of long conversations, so when it speaks it is too the point, and it's tone may come off commanding. It's not intentional, its just that small talk doesn't impress the mojh, and it sees it as a waste of time. 

*Background:* Will detail his adventures soon._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

So, that means I can't have them?  Hmm...the spryte racial levels still give silly SLAs and not caster level increases right?  I think if I won't be able to get any of the faen levels for at least two more levels ('til 6, and even then only if the group sides with the dragons, unlikely with a giant in it), I may just be a spryte and not take any racial nor evolved levels. Was Erekose also right about the level 3 thing?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

All +1 spell levels are just that, actual +1 spell levels, including spells known and per day and stuff.  The spryte racial levels have one +1 spell level at 2nd level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> All +1 spell levels are just that, actual +1 spell levels, including spells known and per day and stuff.  The spryte racial levels have one +1 spell level at 2nd level.



 Okay, that's somewhat better than in AU when they gave +1 spell level for none of the three levels, but still not such a good plan for a magister


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 22, 2005)

moved to Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice characters guys!  This is going to be interesting...if I didn't miss anyone, nobody has full BAB in the party (and only the Oathbound has better than d6 HD).  

I'm done with everything except items and backstory, but I need the final word on whether I can take those faen levels starting at level 3 or 6 so that I know if I should take them or go Spryte instead


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm still working up background and character but I wanted to ask a couple questions:

Rystil Arden - I would like to play an unfettered (or warmain or combo) spryte.  Dont want to step on your toes...but I'm thinking that the chars will be quite different.  Do you mind?

Assuming Rystil doesnt mind..

ender_wiggin - if you go with the giant Greenbond idea, would you mind if our characters are friends.  I just love the idea of my spryte, Balthazar d'Still y Aybara de Silva, wandering around on the shoulder of your giant (throw ally anyone!!).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> I'm still working up background and character but I wanted to ask a couple questions:
> 
> Rystil Arden - I would like to play an unfettered (or warmain or combo) spryte.  Dont want to step on your toes...but I'm thinking that the chars will be quite different.  Do you mind?
> 
> ...



 Hey, no problem .  Vayj loves other sprytes (even if he winds up not being a spryte), so the more the merrier.  He'll feel safer with a friendly spryte to keep him company against the creepy mojh.  After all, he does worship Praidois, god of looking crosswise at Mojh because they are creepy and the Dracha at least have wings, and wings are cool and Gaelysiarai, goddess of soaring through the balmy heights with the breeze in your face as you smile and look down on the people of the world instead of looking up at them all the time, for a change..


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd think 6 is right for this campaign, as the posibility of evolving sounds like an in game thing.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

So Scinathar will be getting looks eh?  just as long as there arent any overly suspicious humans around he should be fine


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I'd think 6 is right for this campaign, as the posibility of evolving sounds like an in game thing.



 Seems reasonable, but those levels were so cool-looking that I'm going to cross my fingers and hold out hopes until I hear otherwise for sure.  If I can't start with them, there's probably no way I'll live for long enough to get 'em all, so I'll just go Spryte and abandon the coolness of Evolved Levels.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> So Scinathar will be getting looks eh?  just as long as there arent any overly suspicious humans around he should be fine



 Vayj likes girls.  He thinks that people who don't like girls are weird.  This includes girls, but he likes them anyways.  To Vayj, Males-gone-Mojh obviously don't like girls, as they gave up their chances by going Mojh, and Girls-gone-Mojh, especially pretty girls gone Mojh, are a tragic waste.  Either way, Mojh're creepy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually, after re-reading, Evolved levels are possible at 4th level rather than 6th.  However, *No one is to start with any evolved levels in this game*.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Actually, after re-reading, Evolved levels are possible at 4th level rather than 6th.  However, *No one is to start with any evolved levels in this game*.



 KK.  I'll just be a spryte then.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking to the future, you can only take spryte evolved levels if you take all spryte racial levels first.  so if you wanted to be ready to take those evolved ones at the first possible opportunity, then you would want to start with all those racial levels.  Not sure if you want to go that way though, just fyi.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Looking to the future, you can only take spryte evolved levels if you take all spryte racial levels first.  so if you wanted to be ready to take those evolved ones at the first possible opportunity, then you would want to start with all those racial levels.  Not sure if you want to go that way though, just fyi.



 Thanks for the advice Erekose .  I actually knew that, but I also know that the Spryte racial levels are a really terrible choice for a Magister, so I've just abandoned the hope of ever getting any Evolved levels


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

Rogue's Gallery is up.  What do we have?


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, here's what I have of my character so far, I changed my mind and made him a ritual warrior instead of oathsworn.

[sblock]*Ke'ch'rhal*
Truename - ...
_Male Dracha 3 Ritual Warrior 2_
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 210lbs
Scales: Red, with dark crest
Eyes: Yellow
Age: 20

*Attributes*
*Str:*  18 (+4)
*Dex:*  14 (+2)
*Con:*  18 (+4)
*Int: *  14 (+2)
*Wis: *  14 (+2)
*Cha: *  8 (-1)

*Hit Dice:* 2d10 + 3d8 + 20
*HP:* 55
*AC:* 22 [10 + 3 natural + 4 armor + 3 shield + 2 Dex]
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +3
*Melee:* +7 [+3 base, +4 Strength]
*Ranged:* +5 [+3 base, +2 Dex]
*Speed:* 40’ [with Fleet of Foot feat]
*Hero Points:* 0

*Saves*
*Fort:*  +8 [+4 base, +4 Con]
*Ref: *  +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
*Will:  * +6 [+4 base, +2 Wis]

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Swordaxe:*  +9 [+7 Melee + 1 Weapon Focus + 1 Masterwork, 1d8 +6 damage [+4 Strength + 2 Dire], 19-20x3, S]
*Bite:*  +7 [+7 Melee, 1d6 +4 damage [+4 Strength], x2, P]
*Composite Longbow:*  +6 [+5 Ranged + 1 Masterwork, 1d8 +4 damage [+4 Strength], x3, P, 110' range] (ignore 2 points of armor bonus)

*Feats:*
Fleet of Foot (ceremonial) [1st level]
Defensive Move [1st level]
Exotic Armor Proficiency [1st level ritual warrior]
Heavy Exotic Weapon Proficiency [3rd level]

*Skills:*
Climb +6 [2 ranks, +4 Str]
Concentration +12 [8 ranks, +4 Con]
Jump +6 [2 ranks, +4 Str]
Knowledge(ceremony) +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge(dracha) +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +8 [6 ranks, +2 Wis]
Spot +10 [8 ranks, +2 Wis]
Survival +6 [4 ranks, +2 Wis]

*Languages* - Draconic, Common, (two more)

*Racial qualities:* Speak Draconic and common; Darkvision 60'; +2 natural armor; +2 Con, -2 Cha.

*Class Abilities:* +1 natural armor; Flight (average); Bite Feat; Bonus Feat; +3 Str, +2 Con; Combat Rites: 5/2/-/-.

*Possessions:* (4385 gp left)

_Wearing/Carrying_
Masterwork dire swordaxe - 15 lbs [1120 gp]
Masterwork mighty(+5) composite longbow - 3 lbs [700 gp]
Masterwork devanian chain shirt +1 (+4 AC, max Dex +8, check penalty 0) - 20 lbs [1550 gp]
Masterwork devanian heavy shield +1 - 12 lbs [1225 gp]
40 Bodkin arrows - 6 lbs [20 gp]

*Appearance:*
Ke'ch'rhal has yellow eyes and his scales are red, with a much darker, almost black horned crest running down from the top of his head, along his back and halfway down the tail. He has a pattern of short sharp horns in the same dark red color across his skull.

*Personality:*
Ke'ch'rhal is dedicated to improving himself, and to proving his worth; to himself, other dracha, the dragons, or whoever happens to be nearby. He always tries to stay self-sufficient if possible, and if ever forced to accept someones aid, he makes sure to repay the debt in full.

Ke'ch'rhal doesn't have much humor and tends to look obliviously at someone who makes a joke, failing to get the point of it. When faced with an obstacle, Ke'ch'rhal will typically try the most direct rout first, and only if that fails try to think of a way around it. When he has time over, Ke'ch'rhal tends to use it to practise his combat moves and stances for hours on end.[/sblock]

Btw, does AE still require a generic +1 to items before you can add other magical abilities?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

Jolmo, your character looks good, and yes, AE goes require the +1 before adding other magical abilities.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 23, 2005)

So as I am working out the stats for my unfettered Spryte, (Lord) Balthazar d'Still y Aybara de Silva, I am becoming increasingly concerned that I wont be able to do enough damage.  It looks as though he will have a good AC and attack bonus, but that his damage will be at best d4 +1.

I am wondering if anyone can suggest an allowed feat that he can use to increase his damage.  I would use Power Attack, but with the -4 Str for being a Spryte, I cant justify the 13 Str to qualify.  (However if you are willing to waive the requirement Isida Kep'Tukari??)

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> So as I am working out the stats for my unfettered Spryte, (Lord) Balthazar d'Still y Aybara de Silva, I am becoming increasingly concerned that I wont be able to do enough damage.  It looks as though he will have a good AC and attack bonus, but that his damage will be at best d4 +1.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone can suggest an allowed feat that he can use to increase his damage.  I would use Power Attack, but with the -4 Str for being a Spryte, I cant justify the 13 Str to qualify.  (However if you are willing to waive the requirement Isida Kep'Tukari??)
> 
> Thank you for any help.



 Hmmm...Sprytes don't usually have high damage outputs, just attack bonus and AC + the Sneak Attack.  

Aybara?  Like Perrin?  I didn't know that faen names work that way


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm afraid I'm not going to drop the Str requirement on Power Attack, RillianPA.  But have you thought about Compensate for Size?  Or about First Strike?  Or as much sneak attack as you can handle?


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 23, 2005)

How do we do Magic Items? Do I just build 'em out of AU and purchase them? Do we get them out of the DMG. I see AE NPCs with Cloaks Of Resistance, but AU doesnt seem to allow for them. Are the Weapon Ability Prices all the same?

I would love some input.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> How do we do Magic Items? Do I just build 'em out of AU and purchase them? Do we get them out of the DMG. I see AE NPCs with Cloaks Of Resistance, but AU doesnt seem to allow for them. Are the Weapon Ability Prices all the same?
> 
> I would love some input.



 AU says to use the DMG for bonus-type items, and the AU rules for items that mimic a spell


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's a question: The way I read it, any caster in all of AU can use any Charged Item without a problem.  Am I wrong?  If not, why can sorcerers use wands for all the spells on the sorcerer list, even the ones they didn't select?


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 23, 2005)

Okay..cool. 

Thx  Rystil! I must have missed that when I checked yesterday.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay..cool.
> 
> Thx  Rystil! I must have missed that when I checked yesterday.



 Yeah, its carefully hidden.  I had to go to the index four times before I found it


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 23, 2005)

Another quick question.  Are there the same Special Materials in the Game World?

Like Adamantine, Mithral, etc..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Another quick question. Are there the same Special Materials in the Game World?
> 
> Like Adamantine, Mithral, etc..



There's Devanian-crafted stuff. Its like Mithril. And Dire makes it hurt more, so sorta like Adamantine.

Also the sword-axe has the most powerful critical of any weapon ever developed in any supplement that I've ever seen that wasn't a joke: 19-20/x3.  Its significantly better than 19-20/x2 or 20/x4


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's Devanian-crafted stuff. Its like Mithril. And Dire makes it hurt more, so sorta like Adamantine.
> 
> Also the sword-axe has the most powerful critical of any weapon ever developed in any supplement that I've ever seen that wasn't a joke: 19-20/x3.  Its significantly better than 19-20/x2 or 20/x4





Yeah, I know about Devanian and Dire stuff. I was more interested about DR.
Hmmm...so no Golems? Or is Damage Reduction just Magic?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know about Devanian and Dire stuff. I was more interested about DR.
> Hmmm...so no Golems? Or is Damage Reduction just Magic?



 3.0 DR iirc


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Here's a question: The way I read it, any caster in all of AU can use any Charged Item without a problem. Am I wrong? If not, why can sorcerers use wands for all the spells on the sorcerer list, even the ones they didn't select?





			
				AE said:
			
		

> Charged Items
> The most common type of charged item is a wand. Wands hold a
> single spell that can be cast 50 times. Wands are spell-trigger
> items, which means the spell in the wand needs to be on your
> ...






			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know about Devanian and Dire stuff. I was more interested about DR.



There are Crystal-laced and Crystaline, but they're too expensive for us: On armor they increase the price by 5,000 or 15,000.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Ah AE has a much better explanation then, I see.  Guess that means I have to pay the higher cost for charged items of Exotic spells.  Durn


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh, and







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also the sword-axe has the most powerful critical of any weapon ever developed in any supplement that I've ever seen that wasn't a joke: 19-20/x3.  Its significantly better than 19-20/x2 or 20/x4



That's what I'm using.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> Oh, and
> That's what I'm using.



 But of course!  Although....it better be a Dire Swordaxe to have maximum Twinkishosity


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But of course!  Although....it better be a Dire Swordaxe to have maximum Twinkishosity



Of course it is.  Couldn't pass on some Twinkishosity after all


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> Of course it is.  Couldn't pass on some Twinkishosity after all



 Hurray!  Vayj feels safe knowing that the only weapon more twinkish than Spiked Chain shall be wielded in the hands of this mighty warrior to defend him


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Okey dokey!  Vayj is all set; posted on the Rogue's Gallery and an e-mail sent out with his history (I like to keep my characters' history a secret unless I choose to reveal it in character, just to keep things interesting; I hope you guys don't mind).


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 23, 2005)

I made a few single-use items with a ritual warrior flavor and thought I'd ask if there's any chance of halving the price if I have to use up a ritual of the same level as the spell level when I use them. (Not for 0-level ones obviously)

The items are compressed into the sblock below for those who wants to see them.[sblock]_Acrobatics_ (+5 competence bonus to Balance, Climb, Jump, and Tumble for 10 minutes) - A small crystal, created by Akashics to contain the instinctual memories of great acrobats, is consumed by the warrior in a ritual which lets him assimilates the memories for a time. The crystal costs 100 gp.

_Bash_ (+2 or +5 competence bonus to attack and damage to one melee attack, made within a round after the ritual) - A perfectly round stone, strengthened with magic, is crushed in the warriors hand. The concentration and strength required to do so helps him focus on making his next attack more powerful. Stones of different sizes and enchantment gives different bonuses: +2 50 gp, +5 100 gp.

_Seeker_ (+2 or +5 competence bonus to attack and damage to one ranged attack, made within a round after the ritual) - Throwing a ring, enchanted to attract arrows, in front of him the warrior fires straight through it as he can see his target through it. The ring is cut in half by the arrow, but the arrow flies true to hit its mark. Rings of different power can be used for this ritual: +2 50 gp, +5 100 gp.

_Canny Effort_ (+2 or +10 competence bonus to one skill check, made within a round after the ritual) - Opening a tiny box, magically prepared to ignite the incense contained within, the warrior moves it ritually around his body, strengthening his focus on the task before him. Incense of warrying strength work for this ritual: +2 50 gp, +10 100 gp.

_Saving Grace_ (+3 luck bonus to one saving throw category, chosen at the purchase of the component, for 1 minute) - Tiny needles, enchanted to strengthen the body in various ways are inserted at specific points in the body, needles for different parts of the body are enchanted in different ways, and so cannot be used interchangeably. A set of needles costs 100 gp and their magic is drained when the effect ends.

_Scent Bane_ (leave no scent for one minute) - Covering himself with a fine magical powder which absorbs his smell for a time, the warrior performs a ritual which lets him keep from emitting any new smell. The powder costs 50 gp.

_Scent Tracker_ (gain Scent ability for 10 minutes) - Marking his face with a magical paint in a pattern accenting his nose, the warrior becomes more aware of his sense of smell, letting him access more information from it. The paint costs 100 gp for one use.[/sblock]


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 24, 2005)

So what is the cheapest healing potion (I couldnt find anything below 300gp in the AE)?

Also if Jolmo's Bash item is approved...can anyone use it?

Finally, it seems as though the AE encourages new magic item invention.  However, I cant find any rules for how that works.  What I would really like is a magic item (ring probably) that allows me to add 1d6 of Fire damage to one weapon.  This could be at will, or a number of uses per day, whatever will fit within the 3000gp limit.  It can take a standard action to activate or move or free (whatever fits in the cost range).  I suppose my preference would be at will, takes a standard action.  However, if there are multiple variations possible below 3000 gp, please list them all.

Isida Kep'Tukari, would something like this be allowable?  Could you help me design it?

Thank you


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Jolmo, your items are good.  If you want to halve the price by spending a 1st level combat rite to activate them, that's fine with me.  

RillianPA, the rules for creating items are under the various item creation feats.  Or in the DMG.  Check page 215+ in AE.

A cheap healing potion, by using the guidelines presented for the Craft Single-Use Item feat, would be 50gp for a _transfer lesser wounds_ potion/salve/leaf/whatever.  

Rillian, check page 217, the elemental weapon quality.  I believe that may help.  Or you could have something I just whipped up using the Craft Constant Item feat as a guideline, basing the item from the _fireburst_ spell:

*Ring of the Fiery Aura* - This electrum ring is studded with small round rubies along its band.  At will, as a standard action, the possessor can wreath his hand (or approximate appendage) or weapon held with flames.  The flames do not hurt the possessor.  The flames bestow an additional +1d6 fire damage on a successful hit, then dissapate.  2,000gp.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jolmo, your items are good.  If you want to halve the price by spending a 1st level combat rite to activate them, that's fine with me.
> 
> RillianPA, the rules for creating items are under the various item creation feats.  Or in the DMG.  Check page 215+ in AE.
> 
> ...



 That's a really nice Ring!  Its like getting the Flaming quality on any weapon, but you don't even have to pay the quadratic increase


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a really nice Ring!  Its like getting the Flaming quality on any weapon, but you don't even have to pay the quadratic increase



  The only drawback is it's basically unlimited uses per day; but you have to take a standard action to activate it each time.  So kinda like a flaming quality, but because you're getting it for cheap, it's not as easy to use.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> RillianPA, the rules for creating items are under the various item creation feats.  Or in the DMG.  Check page 215+ in AE.



Thank you 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> A cheap healing potion, by using the guidelines presented for the Craft Single-Use Item feat, would be 50gp for a _transfer lesser wounds_ potion/salve/leaf/whatever.



How does that work?  Doesnt _transfer lesser wounds_ heal someone else, and give you half the damage?



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Ring of the Fiery Aura* - This electrum ring is studded with small round rubies along its band.  At will the possessor can wreath his hand (or approximate appendage) or weapon held with flames.  The flames do not hurt the possessor.  The flames bestow an additional +1d6 fire damage on a successful hit.  2,000gp.



Yoink!!  (Renamed Ring of Dawn's Fiery Aura)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The only drawback is it's basically unlimited uses per day; but you have to take a standard action to activate it each time.  So kinda like a flaming quality, but because you're getting it for cheap, it's not as easy to use.



 Ohhhhhh.  I didn't realise it only lasted for one round.  Never mind, that's perfectly fair.  I would have priced it the same way.  I thought it was too good to be true


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> How does that work?  Doesnt _transfer lesser wounds_ heal someone else, and give you half the damage?



  You are healed of 1d10+1 points of damage, and take half that amount in subdual.  So essentially you trade in an amount actual damage for half that amount in subdual.  Check the _transfer lesser wounds_ spell for more.



> Yoink!!  (Renamed Ring of Dawn's Fiery Aura)



  Glad you like it.   www.diamondthrone.com has more AU/AE items, some of them made by Yours Truly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh.  I didn't realise it only lasted for one round.  Never mind, that's perfectly fair.  I would have priced it the same way.  I thought it was too good to be true



  Anything that's too good to be true usually is.  I edited my original post to make it more clear.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Anything that's too good to be true usually is.  I edited my original post to make it more clear.



 Yeah, I was thinking that if that paradigm worked, I should have made a Warmain with a +1 sword, a Ring of Flaming, Necklace of Keen, and two more until he had a +5 equivalent weapon


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeexactly.  Silly players, muchkinism is for muchkins!  

*Carefully ignores the swordaxe... *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Eeeeeeeeeeeeexactly. Silly players, muchkinism is for muchkins!
> 
> *Carefully ignores the swordaxe... *





> *Carefully ignores the swordaxe... *




Heehee! Don't worry, Vayj isn't min/maxed!


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 24, 2005)

Hmm, thanks for the clarification, I should have known that was too much.  

Its still great for a first strike affect...and maybe thats the way I should go, though as a command activated item, should'nt it only be 1800gp?

Also, I was wondering how it could be enhanced and still stay below the 3000gp limit?  It looks like a continuous/use activated item would cost 8000gp (not sure they dont give a cost for instant spells).  Maybe the effect could last for 2 rounds before dissapating?  Or maybe the activation could be a move equivalent action (I cant find any formula for that kind of modification)?


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 24, 2005)

*Some Magic Items for approval*

Moved to Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Rillian - How's about it's a move-equivalent action once per round?  That way you can still get the effect, but if you want to do a full-attack action, you're out of luck (when you get to higher levels...)

hero4hire - Those magic items are most excellent and flavorful.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rillian - How's about it's a move-equivalent action once per round?  That way you can still get the effect, but if you want to do a full-attack action, you're out of luck (when you get to higher levels...)




That would be great.  Are you sure thats not too much?  I'm guessing that would be 3000gp?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Sure, let's do that.  Fair all the way around.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida: I had a few questions.

I'm not extremely familiar with the "standard" DMG rules for generating magic items (as a player, the DM has always taken care of it; as DM, I make stuff up). That being said, is there any way you could give me a few pointers as far as magical items go? In fact, if you have the time, the motivation, the benevolence, or a working combination, I wouldn't mind you just assigning me some magical gear.

But it depends on my character right? Well, I need help on that too. My idea of Ra-Pharod is that he is the recently inducted warden of a local forest / grove. I don't know how old Jerad is or what kind of a town it is -- but his presence there is heavily contingent on the relationship between the greenbond and the town, and without knowledge of the town, it's somewhat difficult to create that relationship.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Hmm...I didn't realise we had 5 males and a mojh.  No variety (except the mojh I guess)...I would have played female if I had known that, but its too late now.  ::Sigh:: No worshipping of Jiibraal for Vayj unless he finds some cute NPCs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Isida: I had a few questions.
> 
> I'm not extremely familiar with the "standard" DMG rules for generating magic items (as a player, the DM has always taken care of it; as DM, I make stuff up). That being said, is there any way you could give me a few pointers as far as magical items go? In fact, if you have the time, the motivation, the benevolence, or a working combination, I wouldn't mind you just assigning me some magical gear.
> 
> ...



 Jerad is a frontier town less than a hundred years old, mostly human herders, but along a large percentage of litorians.  There are some verrik traders and a hodgepodge of other races as well.  The steward is a giant, Re-Tarranan, who maintains order in this independent town with a force of sibbecai guards.

ender wiggin, I can help you with magical gear, but here's what I need from you.  Get yourself a basic kit (backpack, food, rope, etc) and then indicate to me the types of items you'd like for magical gear.  I'll try to oblige with the money you have left.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 25, 2005)

ender_wiggin - So would you be interested in combining our backgrounds?  Balthazar really needs a greenbond friend, to "ground" him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

Rillian, hero4hire, I need you guys to put your characters in the proper format please.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 25, 2005)

I posted a mostly complete character to the Rogues Gallery, the only thing I'm aware of missing are a few languages, so point out any other errors you see.

There are a few new magic items on the character as well if you need to approve them Isida. For one of them I also need to know what ability modifier to use for determining a saving throw DC for items.

Will you roll for Hero Points for us, Isida, or will we all start without?



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Skill Stone: ... Using the stone can add +5 competence to any skill used ... (Canny Effort-Heightened)



 I think that's actually a +10 bonus, unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

Jolmo, nothing really caught my eye, so your character is looking pretty good.

Everyones starts with 2 Hero points.  Anyone with Born Hero has 4.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jolmo, nothing really caught my eye, so your character is looking pretty good.
> 
> Everyones starts with 2 Hero points.  Anyone with Born Hero has 4.



 Oops!  I'll need to fix that then.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari - Hmm, I copied and pasted from your original...coudl you let me know what's wrong with my format?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 25, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> ender_wiggin - So would you be interested in combining our backgrounds?  Balthazar really needs a greenbond friend, to "ground" him.




Sure. What exactly do you have in mind? I know that on my side, I'm looking for a solid, realistic motivation to be _want_ to go adventuring while he's got a forest to look after.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Sure. What exactly do you have in mind? I know that on my side, I'm looking for a solid, realistic motivation to be _want_ to go adventuring while he's got a forest to look after.



 Heh, there's some shady figures in Vayj's past who any Greenbond would drop what he was doing to combat, if you'd like to mix it up a bit more and throw in a third person 

I can send you a description of this one pretty freaky Darkbond and you could have your character meet him.  If you did, it would give my character an immediate urgency to find you and join up with you and pump you for any information you had


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 25, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Sure. What exactly do you have in mind? I know that on my side, I'm looking for a solid, realistic motivation to be _want_ to go adventuring while he's got a forest to look after.




Well, Balthazar is a curious, adventurous, spryte, desperately trying to avoid responsibility.  He is also a born leader (note among other things the diplomacy skill).  It seems fairly likely that he could talk Ra-Pharod into going adventuring, despite Ra-Pharod's responsibilities.  Heck, he could probably make it look like the adventuring was his responsibility (Gotta learn whats out there if you're gonna stop it from hurting your forest, for example).

Balthazar mostly needs a friend, and someone's shoulder to ride 

How about something like they have been friends for years, with Balthazar leading Ra-Pharod off on adventures despite himself. Fairly cliche.  You can fill in the rest, or we can work something out together.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden - you might want to add another 2 hit dice (since you only have 3 listed).  Just trying to keep you alive.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Rystil Arden - you might want to add another 2 hit dice (since you only have 3 listed).  Just trying to keep you alive.



 Hmm...you're right.  D'oh! Hahahahaha


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

That came from when I removed the "Racial Levels" that were actually Evolved Levels when Isida tempted me in the beginning


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry I havent included myself in the conversations much so far, this past weekend was passover so it was crazy busy.  Working on Scinathar's equipment.  Background is going to be pretty interesting, specially to see why it has left Deepstorm for Jerad.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, now that I have the right number of HD, my HP total is 1 lower than enough to make my magister the second-most HP in the group.  This is not something to which I am used  (having 20 HP with the missing HD is more my usual compared to the rest of the group, except the Dracha with 55 of course!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sorry I havent included myself in the conversations much so far, this past weekend was passover so it was crazy busy. Working on Scinathar's equipment. Background is going to be pretty interesting, specially to see why it has left Deepstorm for Jerad.



Hmm...you have those seder things, right? With relatives gathering together and such and eating those crackers? Sounds like fun!

Anyway, without giving away Vayj's history, which I'm leaving mainly a secret unless someone gets him to talk about his past, I'll leave the dark figure from my history open for your use as well (let me know if you want more details).


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 25, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> How about something like they have been friends for years, with Balthazar leading Ra-Pharod off on adventures despite himself. Fairly cliche.  You can fill in the rest, or we can work something out together.




Pharod is 134 years old (young, but settled), with an 18 in wisdom. He's too much into the guardian role to be persuaded by even a very good friend. Balthazar is also only twenty years of age, and thus their relationship, although perhaps lifelong in the spryte's eyes, is very recent for the giant. I don't see him persuaded.

Don't worry however; I'm interested in creating a friendship between Balthazar ((you don't play wc3, do you?)) and Pharod.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, there's some shady figures in Vayj's past who any Greenbond would drop what he was doing to combat, if you'd like to mix it up a bit more and throw in a third person
> 
> I can send you a description of this one pretty freaky Darkbond and you could have your character meet him.  If you did, it would give my character an immediate urgency to find you and join up with you and pump you for any information you had




This is somewhat more what I'm looking forward. Right now two ideas are forming in my mind.

1) The darkbond did something disastrous to Pharod's forest. Ra Pharod must go after him to ensure that the forest survives.

2) The darkbond somehow tarnished Pharod's reputation, and Pharod is relieved of his position by an elder. He must somehow regain his reputation.

As I'm writing this, a third possibility is occuring to me that combines the two..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> Pharod is 134 years old (young, but settled), with an 18 in wisdom. He's too much into the guardian role to be persuaded by even a very good friend. Balthazar is also only twenty years of age, and thus their relationship, although perhaps lifelong in the spryte's eyes, is very recent for the giant. I don't see him persuaded.
> 
> Don't worry however; I'm interested in creating a friendship between Balthazar ((you don't play wc3, do you?)) and Pharod.
> 
> ...



 OK, cool.  He's a really freaky guy who I think gets the vision of this game across.  Here's the description so you can put it in your history:

...encountered a hideous cloaked figure.  It might have once been an azure-haired loresong faen, but it had become distorted in appearance as if somehow evolved into a new form.  What was worse, where his right arm should be there was the long and sinuous neck of a Slassan, tipped by the malicious head, its eyes glowing bright red as the cloaked figure hurled a curse at Vayj, holding a large blackened emerald in its left hand out of which poured a beam of ebony darkness.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

> Balthazar is also only twenty years of age, and thus their relationship, although perhaps lifelong in the spryte's eyes, is very recent for the giant. I don't see him persuaded.



Are you sure Ender?  20 is still a young child for a faen (50 is like 17 for us humans).  Then again, Balthazar does seem to be interesting and different from other faen.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 26, 2005)

It's what the character sheet said in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Rillian, my bad.  I meant Rystil.  Rystil, please put your character in the correct format.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's what I've got:

After more than a decade of protecting the forest from all forms of Darkness, Ra Pharod finds his ward assaulted by a mysterious force -- perhaps more powerful than he had ever encountered before. Gathering what natural allies he has, he attempts to rid the the land of the corrupting negative energy, and finds himself in a fight against a mysterious cloaked figure, which ends in disaster: Pharod, rather than fighting to the end, flees after suffering terrible wounds to save his own life. His capitulation marks the beginning of a period of horrid devastation within the forest. Now that the darkbond has established a foothold in Ra Pharod's cherished land, he must find a way to attone for his cowardness and repair what damage is done to the environment.

Isida: I'll give you what you wanted for equipment tomorrow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rillian, my bad.  I meant Rystil.  Rystil, please put your character in the correct format.



 Oops, what was wrong?  I put the gods at the end in case that was it, and fixed a few minor cosmetic errors in the format, but if there's something big, then I'm missing it stupidly (just like I missed the fact that I had given myself only 3 HD)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil, I need the bolding, italics, and colors as per my format.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, I need the bolding, italics, and colors as per my format.



 Ohhhhh, I didn't know that that was an issue.  Consider it done!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Makes it easier for me to read, breaks up the text more as it were.  Besides, I'm a crochety ol' DM running 11 games and I can enforce my own rules with an iron mouse click!  Shazam!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Makes it easier for me to read, breaks up the text more as it were.  Besides, I'm a crochety ol' DM running 11 games and I can enforce my own rules with an iron mouse click!  Shazam!



 Oh, I don't consider it even slightly unreasonable.  I just had no idea that was an issue, especially since I based Vayj partially on the descriptions in HttBT, which hadn't had the italics and bold


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Bah!  I do *to* have the italics and bold in my first post of the Heirs Rogue's Gallery!  And that's the only one that counts young whippersnapper!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bah!  I do *to* have the italics and bold in my first post of the Heirs Rogue's Gallery!  And that's the only one that counts young whippersnapper!



 Heh, forgive me if I don't have Atiya in a file on my computer as I do Shalah


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 26, 2005)

You know I had no idea what age to make Balthazar, he should be about 16 equivalent... but it wasnt clear to me what that would mean exactly since the first age listed is "Middle Age" at 100, with max Faen age as 380.  So I decided on 20...maybe it should go up a little.

ender_wiggin - you probably should rethink that age, since anything over 125 is "Middle Age" for giants and that would result in loss of physical stats (though also in gain of mental).  I would guess that "young but settled" would be around 90, based on 125 * human 25 / 35.

Maybe Balthazar should be 45  (16 * 100 / 35).  They could have known each other for a long time that way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> You know I had no idea what age to make Balthazar, he should be about 16 equivalent... but it wasnt clear to me what that would mean exactly since the first age listed is "Middle Age" at 100, with max Faen age as 380.  So I decided on 20...maybe it should go up a little.
> 
> ender_wiggin - you probably should rethink that age, since anything over 125 is "Middle Age" for giants and that would result in loss of physical stats (though also in gain of mental).  I would guess that "young but settled" would be around 90, based on 125 * human 25 / 35.
> 
> Maybe Balthazar should be 45  (16 * 100 / 35).  They could have known each other for a long time that way.



 45 sounds good.  The book suggests that level 1 faen start at around 50 (the equivalent of 17 1/2 for a human), but if you want to make him quite young for his level, that can be cool.  There's some neat stuff in there about age and culture and names and stuff, but sometimes its hard to find I guess?


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 26, 2005)

ender_wiggin - So whats the plan background-wise, post disaster? Would Ra Pharod have become depressed maybe?  Balthazar could have talked him out of his depression, and helped him form a plan to redeem himself.  They should go out, harden themselves against mighty foes, find strong boon companions, and then go remove the darkbond.

Hows that sound?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe maturity for faen is somewhere around 50.  Some plus or minus 15 years might be about right.  Or I could be wrong.  You never know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I believe maturity for faen is somewhere around 50.  Some plus or minus 15 years might be about right.  Or I could be wrong.  You never know.



 That's exactly right as far as I can tell.  50 = 17.5 for humans.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Psst!  Erekose!  We're waiting on Scinathar's character sheet!


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 27, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> ender_wiggin - So whats the plan background-wise, post disaster? Would Ra Pharod have become depressed maybe?  Balthazar could have talked him out of his depression, and helped him form a plan to redeem himself.  They should go out, harden themselves against mighty foes, find strong boon companions, and then go remove the darkbond.
> 
> Hows that sound?




Sounds good. I'll do the rest of Ra Pharod (including fixing his age, I guess) soon, I swear, but I'm swamped in homework right now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Hurray!  All 6 characters are up now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Psst!  Erekose!  We're waiting on Scinathar's character sheet!



im workin on it!  tax time in canada, so i'm rushin to get it in by the deadline (i get money  <- you'd think that would entice me to do it sooner....)  

should have him up tonight... tomorrow?  very soon promise.  (prelim up now)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

ender-wiggin, I need your preliminary equipment list ASAP or I'm going to make it up and you might not like it!  

Erekose - Silly taxes.  But at least you get some $$$.  Hey, at least you're within two time zones of me now, so when you say tomorrow I don't have to calculate a 7-hour +/- difference...  You still have Scinathar's classes as mojh 1/winter witch 1.  You have some more levels to play with now!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

ender-wiggin - An AE character gets two feats at first level.  In your case, since you have a true name, you get a talent and a ceremonial feat (or a regular feat and a ceremonial feat).


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2005)

voila! is all done.  darnit i shoulda let you come up with my stuff, woulda been easier that way.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> hero4hire - Those magic items are most excellent and flavorful.




Kewl! I am glad you approve.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

ender-wiggen, I tried to help expediate your character by doing a few things... I didn't do attacks and damage, and you'll probably want some more stuff, but here's what I have.

*Ra-Pharod*
Truename - Targomenrisitacor 
_Male Giant (1) Greenbond (4)_
Height: 7'6" 
Weight: 408 lb
Skin: Tanned 
Eyes: Black
Age: 134

*Attributes*
*Str:*  16 (+3) [5 points, 2 race, 1 racial class]
*Dex:*  10 (+0) [4 points, -2 race] 
*Con:*  14 (+2) [6 points]
*Int: *  12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis: *  18 (+4) [10 points, 1 level, 1 racial class]
*Cha: *  11 (+0) [3 points]

*Hit Dice:* 4d6 + 1d10 + 10
*HP:* 37 (6 + .75*18 + .75*10 + 10=)
*AC:* 10
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +2
*Melee:* +4 [+3 base, +1 Strength]
*Ranged:* +3 [+3 base, +0 Dex]
*Speed:* 30’
*Hero Points:*  0

*Saves*
*Fort:*  +6 [+4 base, +2 Con]
*Ref: *  +1 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
*Will:  * +8 [+4 base, +4 Wis]

*Attacks-Weapons*: (incomplete)
*Dagger:*  +4 [+4 Melee, 1d4 +1 damage [+1 Strength], 19-20/x2, P]

*Feats:*
Fast Healer (1st, talent)
Focused Healing (1st, ceremonial)
Peaceful Mage (3rd)

*Skills:* (38/8)
 Concentration +10 (8)
Heal +12 [8 ranks, +4 Wis, +2 synergy, +2 healer’s kit]
Knowledge (Giants) +9 [8 ranks, +1 Int]
Knowledge (Nature) +9 [8 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen +8 [4 ranks, +4 Wis]
Spellcraft +7 [6 ranks, +1 Int]
Survival +8 [4 ranks, +4 Wis]



*Languages* - Common, Giant, (Sylvan/one floating)

*Racial qualities:* Speak common and giant; +2 Str, -2 Dex, +2 Diplomacy and Sense Motive, +2 to Craft skills, Knowledge (giants) as a class skill, proficient in simple weapons, light armor and shields, +1 Str, +1 Wis.

*Class Abilities:*  Nature Sense, Nature's Gift (lesser) [+2], Infuse with Life (2d8+4), Trackless Step

*Spells per day* 4/4/2
DC +4

*Spells Readied*
0th – 8
1st – 5 _plant armor_
2nd – 4

*Possessions:* (incomplete)
*MW Maul* – 324gp (24 lbs)
*6 heavy javelins* – 12gp (24 lbs)
*+1 green chain shirt* – 1,250gp (25 lbs) [This chain shirt has been treated with a durable green paint.]
*Backpack* – 2gp (2 lbs)
*Bedroll* – 1 sp (5 lbs)
*Flint and steel* – 1gp
*Fishhook and fishing net* – 4gp, 1sp (5 lbs)
*Hooded lantern* – 7gp (2 lbs)
*10 flasks of oil* – 1gp (10 lbs)
*10 days’ worth of trail rations* – 5gp (10 lbs)
*Wooden Bracer of Tem'nar:* This stiff oaken bracer fits tightly to the wearer's arm. Upon command (command word - "Oak Tree" in Draconic) the bracer slowly begins to transform. The transformation takes one full round. Pieces of wood seem to fold out of it until a full shield sits attached in place of the bracer. Etched into the surface of the shield is the symbol of Tem'nar, at twined circle surrounding a strong oak tree. This shield provides a +2 shield bonus while conferring no armor check penalty, spell failure chance, or maximum dexterity. Each use drains a charge from the bracers eventually they will become brittle and break off. The shield lasts for 2 hours/charge. Normally they are made with 50 charges. Rumor tells of a companion bracer for the other arm which grows into a suit of bark armor for the wearer.  
Faint Conjuration; Caster Level: 2nd; Craft Charged Item, _plant armor_; Price: 1700gp.
*Bag of Clay Stones:* This small tan leather bag contains small round clay bullets. 3/day when the user reaches into the bag they can draw out a stone. The stone can be thrown as a _mudball_ spell, becoming a ball of mud as it flies towards its target.  
Faint Evocation; Caster Level 1th; Craft Constant Item, _mudball_; Price: 1200gp.
*Hand of the Suffering Heale*r – This glove lets the wearer use _lesser transfer wounds_ five times per day. It looks like a simple leather glove with a sun stitched on the back in gold thread.  (Constant item.)  2,000gp.  (1st level spell * 1st level caster * 2,000gp.)
*Amulet of spell knowledge – analyze* – This red iron amulet is in the shape of a lens.  The user can ready this spell as if it were on his class list.  1,000gp
*2 potions of lesser battle healing* – 600gp
*1 potion of see invisibility* – 600gp

*Money left over*
293gp, 3sp

_Wearing/Carrying_


_Attached to pack saddle_



*Appearance/Background/Personality:* (incomplete)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 28, 2005)

Equipment is fine.

Once approved, I'll modify the master character post, and choose spells.

*Background/Appearance/History*:

Ra Pharod was 92 years at the time. He could remember rather vividly – it was the arm that disturbed him the most. Some ungodly creature had been attached instead, and the combination made the young giant’s head spin and stomach turn. The fight had been brief; more words were tossed than spells.

Vile words, the darkbond had said. Hissed, rather, in a most inhumane manner. A few moments later, Pharod was badly wounded, both arms bleeding from repeated fighting with the dark one’s minions. He knew it wasn’t a fight he could win, but rather than stand by the grove, he fled.

He fled until his legs were stone and jelly at the same time; and then ran some more. There was terrible sensation in his chest; was he wounded there? He searched for an entry wound and couldn’t find one. Had it been a spell? Pharod realized later that the feeling was shame.

Months later, his forest was defiled and Pharod didn’t know how to reclaim it, only that he must, or not only his life would have been a waste, but the culmulative lives within the forest would have been subjected to an evil of unfathomable darkness. It was not something Pharod could live with. Or die with. Reclaim it he must, but where to start? That was the real question.

Balthazar found him in a most unkempt state, wandering the streets of Jerad drunk and feverish. His faen friend was most interested in Pharod’s tale; never had he seen him in such bad shape. Pharod’s dark hair had grown to unpresentable lengths and the loose clothing Pharod wore were now rags from use. He hadn’t washed in days. Weeks, maybe. He owned no home and shared no friends. As far as his belongings; what he could sell, he had long since sold. What was too sacred to sell, he had hidden in the trunk of a tree on the outskirts of town. He didn’t know whether it was still there, but he didn’t care much...


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 30, 2005)

Umm.   are you guys waiting for me?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Might be... might be...  I'm going to start this game tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok, In Character thread is up!  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2211267#post2211267


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2005)

Hold on, I'm in a group with the other characters to begin with?  I didn't know that.  I'm going to have to change around a bunch of things then.  I'll post later when I've figured it out, I guess.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 30, 2005)

I guess we should establish how well we know each other. My suggestion would be that, those who haven't already know each other for years, just met on the road a few days ago, and even though there is some distrust, decided to group up until Jerad for protection and comfort.

Does that work for you?

I've also added a few more mundane items, and chosen my languages.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2005)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> I guess we should establish how well we know each other. My suggestion would be that, those who haven't already know each other for years, just met on the road a few days ago, and even though there is some distrust, decided to group up until Jerad for protection and comfort.
> 
> Does that work for you?
> 
> I've also added a few more mundane items, and chosen my languages.



Not really. Vayj has been a loner for a decade, so he doesn't group with people unless he has a reason to do so. I can see that possibly: 

(a) He was going in the same direction, and his fly speed is the same as the others' walk speed, so he wound up walking with them but didn't consider himself part of a group

or

(b) He has heard about Ra Pharod and was specifically looking for the giant


I'm working on some more ideas too


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not really.  Vayj has been a loner for a decade, so he doesn't group with people unless he has a better reason.



Maybe Vayj came up to their camp and had to stay by their fire as there was no other good place to spend the night nearby. Then Ra-Pharod told of his quest and Vayj recognised the darkbond from his tale?

The whole group probarbly wouldn't be much stricter bound than your (a) anyways though. I mean, a giant, a dracha, and a mojh? How well can that work out? Though Ke'ch'rhal do assume that the giants will hold up to their ancient agreement and leave the land, so he has nothing against them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2005)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> Maybe Vayj came up to their camp and had to stay by their fire as there was no other good place to spend the night nearby. Then Ra-Pharod told of his quest and Vayj recognised the darkbond from his tale?
> 
> The whole group probarbly wouldn't be much stricter bound than your (a) anyways though. I mean, a giant, a dracha, and a mojh? How well can that work out? Though Ke'ch'rhal do assume that the giants will hold up to their ancient agreement and leave the land, so he has nothing against them.



 Yeah, I guess...I don't know.  I like roleplaying out the first meeting with other group members and starting off when I first introduce myself.  Now I'm going to be confused about how I should relate to the other people because my character was supposedly travelling with them, but I'm not going to be able to accurately roleplay my reactions to their personalities until I see them act in character.  So for instance, if someone's personality is very annoying to Vayj, Vayj might start treating them differently, even though he theoretically should have known this already.

Any chance I can just be happening to enter the gate at the same time (looking for Ra Pharod maybe), but haven't been travelling with the others?


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2005)

Can I be an alternate, this sounds like a great game!

Keia


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 30, 2005)

It's not unreasonable to say that Pharod was wandering about aimlessly outside of town.

Also note that the majority of his items are not at hand, including pretty much all of his magical equipment.

He could have met Balthazar out there, who may have in turn introduced him to the others.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (b) He has heard about Ra Pharod and was specifically looking for the giant




This is fine too.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 30, 2005)

Rystil - Perhaps Vayj knows Balthazar?  Your background is hidden, so I cant speculate too much, but both faen, both sprytes...certainly a chance that they know each other.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen - If it would make it easier, perhaps your group was just standing in close enough proximity that they seemed to be a group?  Then you could roleplay out meeing each other while the guards are letting you into the city?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen - If it would make it easier, perhaps your group was just standing in close enough proximity that they seemed to be a group?  Then you could roleplay out meeing each other while the guards are letting you into the city?



 I like it!  Thanks Isida, and sorry for possibly being troublesome with this.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2005)

Keia, I'll put you down as an alternate.


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Keia, I'll put you down as an alternate.





Thanks!  I'll be following along.  
Keia


----------



## hero4hire (May 1, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen - If it would make it easier, perhaps your group was just standing in close enough proximity that they seemed to be a group?  Then you could roleplay out meeing each other while the guards are letting you into the city?




We'll just ignore Leon saying associates then. =)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> We'll just ignore Leon saying associates then. =)



 Oh, that's cool too.  Vayj made it clear that he was a separate entity.


----------



## RillianPA (May 1, 2005)

Lol, everyone posted multiple times while I slept.  Darn inconvenient sleep.

ender_wiggin - it just occurred to me that Balthazar would probably use a nickname for Ra-Pharod.  Could you live with that?  I was thinking Raffy (Ra-Ph-y) or maybe Raff.  If it bothers you too much, I wont (or if you have another nickname you prefer).


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 1, 2005)

That's cool. I like Raff the best.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2005)

Apologies for the late start, weekends tend to be nigh impossible for me to post on.  I'm here now though


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

"with a big chimney indicating a large chimney"

Anybody else confused by that in the description?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

Meh!  Lemme go edit!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Meh!  Lemme go edit!



 Oops, it was a mistake?  Sorry about that.  I thought maybe it meant there was a hidden chimney inside the chimney or something we were supposed to check out (Once a DM described a weird chimney because she wanted us to climb onto the roof, which we didn't)?


----------



## hero4hire (May 4, 2005)

Was I able to leave my horse and cart with a stableboy or somesuch?

I would'nt leave my things unattended in a big city.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

From the IC Thread said:
			
		

> Going around to the stables, it's apparent this place is run by faen. A pair of quicklings help him move the wagon into a barn for safekeeping, and unharness his horse. An inquiry reveals it's five silver for him to stable his beast and wagon here.*



  There's your answer.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 4, 2005)

doh I forgot to tie up Korm my horse. will edit post...


----------



## Jolmo (May 4, 2005)

Love Vayj's experiments, especially after the price was dropped because he wouldn't get much out of it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> Love Vayj's experiments, especially after the price was dropped because he wouldn't get much out of it.



 Heehee, thanks!  I aim to please 

My favourite so far has been the excuse that "Falfairoen, god of disapproving of the overpriced drinks at the Enchanted Glass would not approve."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

What?  The first person who asked about prices was a human.  She gave him human prices.  None of the little people asked about prices, they just started complaining!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What?  The first person who asked about prices was a human.  She gave him human prices.  None of the little people asked about prices, they just started complaining!



 Bah, its still costs more for a itty bitty spryte glass than 3 gallons of the stuff normally does 
Vayj will find some way to make up the difference though.  I wonder how much expensive wine will sell by the gallon (no need to mention the fact that its been in Vayj's mouth a bit, of course )


----------



## hero4hire (May 5, 2005)

So far I have spent 22 gold 7 silver...and I just got here...we need to find work...fast!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> So far I have spent 22 gold 7 silver...and I just got here...we need to find work...fast!



 I spent one gold, and I'm trying to get 200 gold worth of wine to sell.  If I figure it out, we can split the profits from the business 

And lest you think that Vayj is just money-obsessed, it might be interesting to see what happens when the check comes


----------



## RillianPA (May 5, 2005)

Rystil - there is nothing you can possibly do to prevent saliva from mixing with the liquid in your mouth.  The enzymes in your saliva will quickly break down the wine into something unsellable.  Yes the prices are outrageous, Can we just move on?

Did anyone even notice Balthazar's suggestion of a contest, or his demonstration of how to achieve it (and no it did not entail sharing)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Rystil - there is nothing you can possibly do to prevent saliva from mixing with the liquid in your mouth. The enzymes in your saliva will quickly break down the wine into something unsellable. Yes the prices are outrageous, Can we just move on?
> 
> Did anyone even notice Balthazar's suggestion of a contest, or his demonstration of how to achieve it (and no it did not entail sharing)?



Yes, there is. I tried what I described on some liquid at home and it worked 

Also, the expected value from that contest is sharply negative.  If you multiply out the Probability Distribution function between the 6 party members, assuming it is completely random who wins, you get
1/6*+1 (Vayj wins) + 1/6*-1/5 (Balthazar wins) + 1/6*-5/5*4 (the others win) = -.53333333

So Vayj and Balthazar can expect to lose half a gold piece.  The others can expect to win .866666666 from the contest, though (1/6*5 + 1/6*-1/5*2 + 1/6*-5/5*3)


----------



## RillianPA (May 5, 2005)

You can't see the saliva that is mixed in, so your test at home isnt helpful.  In any case...please let it go.

Also, Balthazar is aware that he can lose more than he can make...so what?  Dont you see the benefits of being able to try the favorite drinks of 4 (or more) strangers?  Balthazar gets to satisfy his curiosty, which is easily worth the risk of a couple gold.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> You can't see the saliva that is mixed in, so your test at home isnt helpful.  In any case...please let it go.
> 
> Also, Balthazar is aware that he can lose more than he can make...so what?  Dont you see the benefits of being able to try the favorite drinks of 4 (or more) strangers?  Balthazar gets to satisfy his curiosty, which is easily worth the risk of a couple gold.



 Well, you could also just try the favourite drinks of the others, without making a weighted wager 

Also, of course I couldn't see the saliva if there was any, its clear.  I let it sit for a day though, and it was no different than the original drink.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

You guys went to the high-end inn, expect high-end prices.  I just wanted it to be a cool little quirk of the placed, not a cause for wacky hijinks as people try to beat the system.  Wacky hijinks have thier place and all, but... seriously people...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You guys went to the high-end inn, expect high-end prices.  I just wanted it to be a cool little quirk of the placed, not a cause for wacky hijinks as people try to beat the system.  Wacky hijinks have thier place and all, but... seriously people...



 Ah, I had thought from the responses here that I was amusing people more than annoying them.  If that is not the case, that's a good metagame reason to stop, and I will


----------



## hero4hire (May 6, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You guys went to the high-end inn, expect high-end prices.  I just wanted it to be a cool little quirk of the placed, not a cause for wacky hijinks as people try to beat the system.  Wacky hijinks have thier place and all, but... seriously people...





I expected high end prices...Leon loves luxury..He just cant afford it for long..so he needs Cash! Which means job, which means (hopefully) adventure! I envision him being prone to blowing all his money all the time anyway!


----------



## hero4hire (May 6, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Did anyone even notice Balthazar's suggestion of a contest, or his demonstration of how to achieve it (and no it did not entail sharing)?




I noticed but ignored it for IC reasons.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 6, 2005)

To be completely honest I was kind of confused by what it entailed, but that's just me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

ender_wiggin said:
			
		

> To be completely honest I was kind of confused by what it entailed, but that's just me.



 I'm pretty sure that we each were supposed to imagine up a drink for everyone to drink, then there's a vote and whoever picked the best one gets a free meal.  Frankly, its a fine idea except for the vote for free meal part


----------



## hero4hire (May 11, 2005)

I have noticed that I have a habit of leaving my sig on my IC posts...sorry 'bout that.

I went back and cleaned up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Thanks hero.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Wow, I think Vayj just accidentally talked Soevi from wanting to have him beat up by a bunch of guards she was signalling (Unfriendly or Hostile) to wanting to join the party and protect him with runes (definitely Helpful) by mistake.  That's actually more than I can say for even my most fast-talking-est of characters when they're trying.  There may be a diplomat hidden in there somewhere Vayj.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Hee hee.  Well, you apparently know how to sweet-talk the ladies, and you _know_ how quickling women like the wings...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hee hee. Well, you apparently know how to sweet-talk the ladies, and you _know_ how quickling women like the wings...



Well clearly, its all about the wings! (though that means I'll have to watch out for the Dracha )

And apparently, the trick is to try really hard not to sweet-talk her because you already have a grim committed obsession with your dead girlfriend, and then tell her how much she's almost as pretty as your old girlfriend a few times. And make sure to go on and on about your very specific field of research. Gee, no wonder I can't find any girls in real life; I've certainly never tried these strategies yet!


----------



## hero4hire (May 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well clearly, its all about the wings! (though that means I'll have to watch out for the Dracha )
> 
> And apparently, the trick is to try really hard not to sweet-talk her because you already have a grim committed obsession with your dead girlfriend, and then tell her how much she's almost as pretty as your old girlfriend a few times. And make sure to go on and on about your very specific field of research. Gee, no wonder I can't find any girls in real life; I've certainly never tried these strategies yet!




It'll probably work almost everytime.....or get you slapped!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> It'll probably work almost everytime.....or get you slapped!



Get me slapped? But it worked for Vayj! What do you mean that's why its called _fantasy_?


----------



## hero4hire (May 28, 2005)

ummm, anyone going to come down or at least signal us to come up???


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> ummm, anyone going to come down or at least signal us to come up???



 Even though he can fly, Vayj will not go up unless Soevi goes up.  No matter what she says, he still halfway expects a dark figure to appear and murder her if he so much as glances the other way.


----------



## Jolmo (May 28, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> ummm, anyone going to come down or at least signal us to come up???



Probably will as soon as we get a response on what we can make of things up there.

Btw, Isida, approximately how high up are we? We're not just at the first ledge but at the top of the cliff, right? Were there ledges frequent enough to climb between them with a rope? Or does anyone have another way for the giant to get up?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2005)

It is approximately fifty feet up, and there are a few ledges, though not large enough for the giant to stand on.  If someone could attach a rope to the top, however, the small ledges would make it easier to brace oneself with a rope.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

Doh, It looks like Rillian is the only one with rope.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2005)

What adventurer doesn't have rope?!  Craziness...  Good thing Soevi does.  

Mutters, _doesn't have rope,and they call themselves adventurers... bah!_


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What adventurer doesn't have rope?!  Craziness...  Good thing Soevi does.
> 
> Mutters, _doesn't have rope,and they call themselves adventurers... bah!_



 What self-respecting Spryte bothers with rope?  Either its too little to tie up the bad guy or else too big for Vayj


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

I thought it more than a little amusing that the only one with rope was one of the sprytes


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm confused by the caves.  First there were two left-hand caves and a right-hand cave and now there are two left-hand caves and a middle cave.  Is this a typo or shifting perspective?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

Probably typo.  There are three caves.  One left, one middle, one right.  I'll go edit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmmm..." Vayj ponders, "I think we may find gruesome corpses in cave #1 and clawed monsters in cave #2.  Anyone else starting to think that cave #3 would be a good first choice?"



  Excellent, that's just what I wanted them to think...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Excellent, that's just what I wanted them to think...



 Heehee, well Vayj has high Intelligence, but his Wisdom isn't so great, so I had him go for the one that metawise I know is ripe for a deathtrap


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 6, 2005)

Which rules will you use for swim penalties? Double ACP as in standard D&D or -1 per 5 lbs as in AE? It's such a huge difference (+4 or -12) that i have to ask before posting my next action.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Go as rules in AE, cause we're playing AE.  But do remember all the weight of your gear.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2005)

Roll Call  Isida's back and ready to resume a few of her games.  Who's still around?


----------

